# Usage: java ZipInfo zfname



## Tonimakkaroni (23. Jun 2016)

Kann mir wer sagen was diese ausgabe bedeutet bzw. Wie ich sie wegbekomme ?  

Danke


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jun 2016)

Du hast offensichtlich ein Programm über die Konsole gestartet, was einen Eingabeparamenter 'zfname' braucht, den du nicht übergeben hast, also kommt die Anleitung, wie du's richtig machst.

Einfach richtig aufrufen, dann gibts auch keine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Tonimakkaroni (25. Jun 2016)

Danke


----------

